
Nginx Plus R15 - gensysarm
https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-plus-r15-released/
======
stefs
"There are now more than 1,500 NGINX Plus customers and 409 million million
users of NGINX Open Source."

409 million million users :)

~~~
jasonjayr
If all 1500 paying customers have basic support, and have an average of 1.8
server instances (and are paying sticker prices) ...

1500 * $2500 * 1.8 = $6,750,000

Not too bad...

~~~
auvi
what was your rationale for 1.8? just curious.

~~~
_eht
It's pretty common to have more than one instance dedicated to handling http
requests whether it proxy, or call and response from a web app.

I would personally set the average to 3 from my particular viewpoint.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
Sure, but 1.8 is oddly specific.

------
nevi-me
Does the open source NGINX distro support gRPC out of the box, or with
plugins? I stopped using NGINX in favour of nghttpx (and Caddy for http1.x)
when I started using gRPC.

I think before gRPC became popular, the story from NGINX was that it didn't
make sense to support supporting h2 in the backend [0], I'm glad they
eventually changed the decision.

[0] ttps://trac.nginx.org/nginx/ticket/923

~~~
joosters
_Support for gRPC was introduced in NGINX Open Source 1.13.10_

(I assume this means it's supported out of the box, but have never tried it
myself)

~~~
pmalynin
Works out of the box, and I'm currently using it to load balance over TF-
Serving -- works pretty well.

~~~
nevi-me
I wouldn't know where/how to start with benchmarking nghttpx, nginx and Caddy;
but it would be great to see performance benchmarks of the 3 in relation to
h2/gRPC.

I wouldn't mind switching back to nginx as its config was easier to manage.

